# In an emergency, you'll regret buying an iPhone...



## EastEnder (Aug 11, 2017)

Apple refuses to enable iPhone emergency settings that could save countless lives



> Despite being relatively easy, Apple keeps ignoring requests to enable a feature called Advanced Mobile Location (AML) in iOS. Enabling AML would give emergency services extremely accurate locations of emergency calls made from iPhones, dramatically decreasing response time.
> 
> As TNW covered before, Google’s successful implementation of AML for Androidis already saving lives. But where Android users have become safer, iPhone owners have been left behind.
> 
> ...



In their typically conceited & arrogant manner, Apple haven't even deigned to explain why they're not enabling AML.

If you're planning on being in an accident any time soon, get a life saving Android.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 11, 2017)

I switched to iPhone when a Samsung I had kept switching itself off, flash the Samsung logo incessantly and only sort itself of its own volition. I couldn't show travel tickets on one occasion let alone use it to save my life.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm not sure one faulty handset makes an entire operating system duff


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 11, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I'm not sure one faulty handset makes an entire operating system duff


You can add mine to that, so we're up to two


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 11, 2017)

This is the best phone ever.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 11, 2017)

DiPhone.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 11, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I'm not sure one faulty handset makes an entire operating system duff



Happened to my colleague's one too. So that's 100% of all people surveyed experienced that problem.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh, and...



mrs quoad said:


> You can add mine to that, so we're up to two



Three.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 11, 2017)

I had a Samsung that never experienced such issues: -1


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 11, 2017)

The reason Apple haven't enabled it is because it'll make one of their own, and arguably better, features redundant. Apple Watch already has the Emergency SOS feature which does the same thing but also provides health data (height, weight, blood group, medical conditions, etc) to first responders, as well as giving the wearers location and calling emergency contacts (don't know if this includes the emergency services yet). It'll only be a matter of time before they link it in to AML.

Inside watchOS 3: Apple Watch's new 'Emergency SOS' call feature could save your life


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I had a Samsung that never experienced such issues: -1



Ditto - 1


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 11, 2017)

Was it a Galaxy s3?


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 11, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> The reason Apple haven't enabled it is because it'll make one of their own, and arguably better, features redundant. Apple Watch already has the Emergency SOS feature which does the same thing but also provides health data (height, weight, blood group, medical conditions, etc) to first responders, as well as giving the wearers location and calling emergency contacts (don't know if this includes the emergency services yet). It'll only be a matter of time before they link it in to AML.
> 
> Inside watchOS 3: Apple Watch's new 'Emergency SOS' call feature could save your life


Will this benefit all iPhone owners, or just those who've shelled out for iWatches?

It should be noted that Google didn't make the AML stuff a marketing tactic, they just enabled it on all compatible devices, I doubt many of those who'll benefit from it will even be aware it's there.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 11, 2017)

The iWatch basically utilises the phone's os. It can't exist on the watch without existing on the phone it's paired to afaik.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 11, 2017)

It's only on the watch at the moment, afaik

It's certainly not on my iPhone.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 11, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> It's only on the watch at the moment, afaik
> 
> It's certainly not on my iPhone.


I will pray that no hideous calamity befalls you in the near future.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 11, 2017)

Cheers.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 11, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I had a Samsung that never experienced such issues: -1


I've had Samsung phones for years without any problems at all


----------



## bimble (Aug 11, 2017)

i already regret buying an iphone, and all my other apple things, but am trapped now in the cult of the shiny apple and can't find a way out.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> i already regret buying an iphone, and all my other apple things, but am trapped now in the cult of the shiny apple and can't find a way out.


And you can't even rely on a sophisticated integrated mobile emergency location service to assist in your escape...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> i already regret buying an iphone, and all my other apple things, but am trapped now in the cult of the shiny apple and can't find a way out.


I used an iPhone 4 for a while when I broke my Android Sony, it was horrible! I was so pleased to get back to normality. 

We've had lots of samsungs without issues


----------



## JimW (Aug 11, 2017)

I was once pulled out of the frozen Severn by a Samsung and it gave me the kiss of life.


----------



## Lurdan (Aug 11, 2017)

Surely this technology will be redundant later this year


----------



## abe11825 (Aug 14, 2017)

There's an option somewhere in the iPhone settings to be able to change your current location (address). _*But*_ you have to be the one to do it; it doesn't automatically change it for you. "It's there for an emergency" and allows first responders to reach you properly (so I was told). However, what good is it, if you don't constantly change it to your travels? To be fair, when the salesman said to me when I got the 6S, "make sure you keep the address updated so if you have an emergency, medics can get to you", I thought that was the oddest thing in the world. I thought this being a "smart phone", the GPS / location services on the phone would automatically pick up where I'm standing. If the map knows I'm in a very specific block of condo units in my housing complex, shouldn't EMS find me?

There used to be a rumour that if your mobile was from out of city or state (different area code) and you needed to call emergency services, they'd try to track you down based on the area code calling in, not geolocation. I don't know how true that is, as I haven't researched it. I heard it a little over 5 years ago. 

I don't know how much longer I'll stay on the Apple bandwagon, although I picked up an Apple branded bluetooth keyboard the other day for cheap (for doing work on my mobile).


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 14, 2017)

it's not been a problem before...


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 15, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> it's not been a problem before...


Well it would only become a problem if you're involved in some sort of calamity, at which point it would be a problem.


----------



## doodlelogic (Sep 5, 2017)

There's been an issue with some android phones crashing when trying to call emergency services...


----------

